

PrivCo Tech Co. M&A Report: 100 Most Active Acquirers, Acq-Hires Spike - SilconValleyVC
http://www.privco.com/products/2012-m-and-a-industry-overview-technology-sector-volume-I

======
SilconValleyVC
Anyone else on here been offered an "acq-hire" (ditch your startup, tech team
heads off to the buyer in exchange for signing bonuses and equity?) Did you
take it?

